# Want to change the battrey



## DARK KNIGHT (Nov 28, 2011)

Guys today my *microtek 800va ups* didn't take the load of my system. My sytem is automatically shutdown in cut off . I want to know that if it is possible to change the battery of my current ups if yes then I want to change them with the *APC ups batteries*,can anyone tell me  where i can found them and what is the coast of those batteries  .


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Nov 29, 2011)

so , nobody have any suggestion about my problem. then guys can u tell me which *UPS* has been best suited for my configuration. suggest the *UPS* with their price.budget is no prob for me . give me the best* UPS *suggestion.


----------



## sam1 (Nov 29, 2011)

with your config, i'd suggest apc 1100VA (i got it for approx price 4400 incl VAT in May).


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Nov 30, 2011)

thank god i found 1 rply in this post . at least a newcomer has the guts to rply me but the gods of this *THF* doesn't reply once in my situation. thanks sam1 for ur reply can u tell where r u live and where u got this one.


----------



## sam1 (Nov 30, 2011)

i got it from md computers, kolkata. see this link

UPS - ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Nov 30, 2011)

thanks for the reply sam1


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2011)

hmm. Weird it didn't take the load. I have i5-2500k + HD 6950 2Gb running off an 800 VA inverter. TV, Lights etc. are also connected to the same. It has taken the load pretty well.

Were you gaming by any chance?


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes *ICO* it doesn't take the load may be the batteries are faulty .  I change them today with the Exide batteries  . Now see what happen tomorrow because today they will take time for charge maybe the charging time will be *24 hours* .


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 1, 2011)

First: It does not take guts to reply a thread. People has to have relevant info b4 they could reply.

Second: I'm searching for a shop at my locality for changing my APC UPS battery. Everyone refused to do so. I think I need to buy a new UPS if I can't find someone to replace it.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Dec 1, 2011)

My dear *rithwick* 2 days are more than enough to give a solution to others .If i post a matter of any another part of my gear or the software part then everyone is get into this post and reply one by one . u first just check my posting dates.


----------



## casual_gamer (Dec 1, 2011)

what is your new exide battery capacity? for 600va i use 7ah, so i guess your ups uses 8ah battery, am i right? how much did you pay? did you buy the Exide powersafe SBS or just the Exide powersafe? don't ask me the difference, i don't know. i read here that APC uses powersafe SBS.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 1, 2011)

Dude...people here voluntarily reply to posts. We are not paid by Digit to reply to posts of every user hence not bound to do so.

May be users here had not had faced such issues or if faced solved it in some way which they are not willing to tell or simply they did not want to reply to the thread.

Have patience and have faith. At the end of the day, try to find a solution yourself.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Dec 1, 2011)

*casual_gamer*  i purchased two Exide power safe batteries 7 & half amphre with 12 volts . i get them in 1100 bucks.


----------



## casual_gamer (Dec 1, 2011)

wow, just 550 rs for each! 7 months back i paid 850 rs for a single Exide powersafe 7ah.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes *C.G* this the current  price of batteries now . Today i purchase them from a battery shop .

Tomorrow After changing the *batteries* .Today now it takes the full load with capacity even in cut off it takes load .


----------



## casual_gamer (Dec 2, 2011)

for how many minutes it takes load?


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Dec 2, 2011)

Right now i didn't check this *C.G* because i don't want to harm my gear. when i played *bulletstrom* today a slight power cut has been occurred two times but it take the full load of my gear. After two or three days later I am capable  to tell u the *time duration* that how much *Time* it takes load.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Dec 10, 2011)

*Casual Gamer* it gave approx 15 to 17 min of *backup*. Today i checked it when i played *wolverine -x men origins*

maximum to maximum it can take *20* minutes load only.


----------



## casual_gamer (Dec 10, 2011)

great backup for your config. can you confirm if your battery is Exide powersafe chloride or just Exide powersafe.

i've given my Exide powersafe for replacement 1 month back, they are saying no stock in bangalore. the vendor instead offered me Exide powersafe chloride which i think is 250 rs cheaper. you are getting good backup plus paid cheap price for battery, so want to confirm if yours is the chloride version.


----------



## meiji_singh (Dec 10, 2011)

Why do you *have* to type like *this*? I just got a *headache* trying to read this thread. 

Please use bold letters wisely for newbies like me, who would like to gain from your valuable experience.

PS: Thread title has a typo. It should be battery, not battrey. Peace.


----------

